# Super Worried : How To Make It Right



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

Just got done dropping my pax off, and am still super worried and anxious about this. I must have apologized 5 times and still can't shake the feeling that this guy was offended by me, which was not intentional.

It was hot today in California, and carried a bit into the night and I stopped and got some food at home inbetween fares, which included some of my son's Otter Pops. I threw a few in my bag for the road, couldn't contain myself and ate them all on the way to the next pax.

As I was finishing up the last one (Louie-Bloo Raspberry, my fave) the pax gets in the car, I get a serious case of the hiccups and couldn't stop the whole 15 min ride. I tried to carry on the conversation, but kept unintentionally hiccuping and interrupting. It was hard to keep up the conversation, and I think he was irritated at the hiccups and just went to playing with his phone.

When we got to the destination, I thanked him, apologized a bunch, and explained that I just ate half a case of my son's Otter Pops, but he just replied with "Uh sure, whatever man".

I'm worried it's gonna be a 1 star review and tarnish my record all for an honest mistake and there's nothing I can do


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't think you're "done" over one incident. You'll be fine.

But I have to ask everyone else: is it just me or do LA riders generally tend to be on the jerk/smug/entitled side of the spectrum? I lived in LA for over 11 years before moving to OC and still spend a considerable amount of time there; it's my home away from home, so I've got nothing personal against the place. Or the people, until I started ubering.  Based on my personal experience, there's a drastic difference between OC and LA riders. The former are overall much nicer and/or neutral. I get the occasional dementor, which is just like life. Whenever I end up driving in LA, though, it's guaranteed that I lose my streak of 5-star rides in a major way. The last time I drove in LA, I did about four rides and exactly that number of non 5-star ratings popped up on my tally that evening and the next day. Coincidence? Based on previous trends, I think not. So, considering everything stays equal and there's no incident during the ride, why do I get lower ratings in LA than in OC? Has anyone else from surrounding counties experienced this?


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reassurance, starting to slowly calm down now... Gonna get a few tacos to calm my nerves. 

I haven't noticed any difference myself (only a handful of trips near OC for me). Really hoping this guy doesn't give a 1 star. Please lord of mercy, let it be at least a 4.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

MPG-Unit said:


> Thanks for the reassurance, starting to slowly calm down now... Gonna get a few tacos to calm my nerves.
> 
> I haven't noticed any difference myself (only a handful of trips near OC for me). Really hoping this guy doesn't give a 1 star. Please lord of mercy, let it be at least a 4.


You gotta really stop eating in the car man.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

on a 500 trip moving average, a 1* only lowers your overall rating by .008 points. It is not even a little deal, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I see confidence is not your strong suit. I suggest going to wally world and buy some. Chicks dig that shit.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jay Young said:


> *3. Have an Orgasm*
> An orgasm during intercourse may be able to cure a bad case of the hiccups. In a 2000 study, a healthy 40-year-old man suffered from intractable hiccups until he reached the moment of ejaculation during sexual intercourse, and suddenly the hiccups disappeared and did not return for 12 months. The researchers, however, do not know if an orgasm in women may lead to a similar resolution, an issue that could be investigated further.
> 
> *4. Get a Rectal Message*
> While this is downright bizarre and impractical, a rectal message, using a finger, is found to cure intractable hiccups. In a 2006 study, seven out of seven patients were cured of hiccups with the stimulation of the sympathetic and parasympathetic nerves. The 60-year-old man with acute pancreatitits tried a digital rectal massage, and when his hiccups returned a few hours later, he was able to terminate them immediately with another rectal massage. The researchers suggest that this maneuver should be considered in cases of intractable hiccups before proceeding with pharmacological agents.


I don't know...requesting (3) or (4) from a pax may result in a sub-optimal rating from him or her and also reduce the chances of getting a tip.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jay Young said:


> this was too funny, had to post
> 
> Hiccup Cures: 4 Surprising Ways To Stop Hiccups, Based On Research
> 
> ...


Someone told me way back when that a spoonful of sugar would work. This was after trying all the usual things (only #2 above tho).

Anyway, it worked and has worked every time since. So that's my remedy now.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

MPG-Unit said:


> Just got done dropping my pax off, and am still super worried and anxious about this. I must have apologized 5 times and still can't shake the feeling that this guy was offended by me, which was not intentional.
> 
> It was hot today in California, and carried a bit into the night and I stopped and got some food at home inbetween fares, which included some of my son's Otter Pops. I threw a few in my bag for the road, couldn't contain myself and ate them all on the way to the next pax.
> 
> ...


WTF, On another thread you created just a few days ago , about the terrible smell in your sweet sweet ride, and how you were attempting to fix it and in the process bla bla bla... on and on about this that and the other thing.. car now soaked , still smells , duck taped seats, etc. I guess that issue is gone and now you cry about this one...find a better way to get attention and stop wasting people's time listening to your rubbish. I find fault in myself for even responding but people need to know you are just full of shit, plain and simple. Any doubt out there, just look at the other thread, so utterly absurd.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/need-advice-for-car-smell.51755/


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

whats worse is a guy gets out of the car you give him a great ride. he thanks you., then gives you 1 star....dont worry be happy. we all worked before uber, and we will all work after uber. fact


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

People get annoyed when you apologize too much.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

expoolman said:


> People get annoyed when you apologize too much.


sorry.

Uberduberdoo thanks for your concern. The interior of my car is still in pretty bad shape, and I just didn't want another issue to pile up as well.
Was hoping that someone else had delt with an issue similar and maybe had some insight on this as everyone has been so helpful so far.

Once again, thanks for all the warm holiday wishes, kind words, and help everyone.


----------

